
Show HN: Compass – Easily navigate between files on GitHub - _mc
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/compass/gpoallblmpbahelemefehlldbhjaipap/
======
sosedoff
How is it different from just pressing "t" on the project's page?

~~~
JDevlieghere
I was thinking the same thing. Github has some useful keyboard shortcuts
available: [https://help.github.com/articles/using-keyboard-
shortcuts/](https://help.github.com/articles/using-keyboard-shortcuts/)

~~~
EvanPlaice
I was going through searching for undocumented breaking changes (ie there were
a lot) during the Angular2 alpha phase and stumbled on 'y'.

Click a line, press y, and it changes to the commit where that line was last
changed. Since it shows the tag the commit applies to up top, it's relatively
easy to mark what release was affected by a specific breaking change.

------
fiatjaf
I thought it was a way to directly click on files linked to other files via
"requires" and "imports" everywhere.

